# Suffering



## djengizz (Aug 4, 2006)

'Suffering'






C&C welcome


----------



## Holly (Aug 4, 2006)

Like the tones in this picture, the look of suffer on her face, but Im not to crazy about the portrait.. *The cut off*


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 4, 2006)

Woah.  This one really shouts "tragic."  I think the catch lights at the bottom of the eyes really helps communicate this.

Pete


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 4, 2006)

I think your title says it all.  I'm liking the tones as well.  I kind of wish the light in the background wasn't making that shape and was more even.  (although I still think it looks good coming from a single light source if that makes sense) 
Also, I'm wondering if a little bit more of a crop from the top and left would help?


----------



## djengizz (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree the crop is a bit strange although i like the empty space. 
The plan was to make a compilation with a second low-body picture but i didn't like the way this turned out.

Tnx for the comments.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 4, 2006)

I LOVE this photograph, although it would have been way way better if it didn't cut off


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 4, 2006)

tech - Beautiful tones, dof and sharpness. 
emotion - :thumbup: :thumbup:

This is the kind of shot I'd give prominence to the subject _(probably in a vertical crop)_, coz there are more _details_ to be read.


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 4, 2006)

agree with the rest of them... very good


----------



## djengizz (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. I'm going to try some different crops and see what works.

A second shot from this series. I like the first one better to be honest because it it's less soft and has more emotion.


----------



## spako (Aug 5, 2006)

very powerful images! great how you captured the emotion an I  like the BW


----------



## Holly (Aug 5, 2006)

YES I like the first one BETTER because you can see the pain (so to speak) in her eyes and face where here you dont see her face much at all...


----------



## Arch (Aug 5, 2006)

good work, i like the first one best.... and i quite like the space. :thumbup:


----------



## inneist (Aug 5, 2006)

If "suffering" is the subject, I would choose No. 1. 

I also like your idea of  the empty space perceived in that picture. Does the original cover more of her body parts vertical wise? 

She rests her chin on her hands. Somehow this has invoked in me a slightly different feeling. Some air of contemplative nonchalans, I'd say. I'm not sure on this point though..


----------



## djengizz (Aug 5, 2006)

tsienni said:
			
		

> If "suffering" is the subject, I would choose No. 1.
> 
> I also like your idea of  the empty space perceived in that picture. Does the original cover more of her body parts vertical wise?
> 
> She rests her chin on her hands. Somehow this has invoked in me a slightly different feeling. Some air of contemplative nonchalans, I'd say. I'm not sure on this point though..



Nice that you've noticed the resting pose. This is something that bothers me as well. 
The idea was to create a feel of just walking into the room where she is sitting and her breaking up her sad thoughts and looking up. I agree that there's too much nonchalans in it.
This is pretty much the original with about 5% cropped of the left and top. But as i explained i was going for a diptych and adding the lower part with a vertical picture. This didn't quit work out so i left it. Also i have different versions with more body in it but in those pictures she's supporting her elbows wich adds even more nonchalans.
Still i agree and the pose & crop bug me as well...


----------



## inneist (Aug 5, 2006)

I forgot to say it's a great photo in its own right! Still remember that "Chinese fan" picture, I dig your color & light sensitivity. I think I can learn more from you in future.


----------



## craig (Aug 5, 2006)

Excellent composition and lighting. Not sure if these work as "stand alones" A series of photos may work better. Sure there is pain and a lot of emotion. That is dramatic. I need more info. like why is she in pain? Where is she from and how did she get there?


----------



## djengizz (Aug 6, 2006)

craig said:
			
		

> I need more info. like why is she in pain? Where is she from and how did she get there?


Don't you think that the fact that you're left with these questions makes the picture stronger? 
I think if  'the viewer' answers these questions for himself it becomes a more personal, stronger context. I do agree that a series could make this context stronger but i'm not sure if that's what i'm after. I probably will make a series around the subject but then with different people.

btw: I'm not trying to counter all the comments (it might look that way). I'm just trying to make discussion and learn from it. I really like it when you guys give honest critique and it helps me more then just the positive comments (although those are very nice to read as well )


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 6, 2006)

I absolutely love it.  Craig is right though, this would make an awesome series.  I'd love to see a whole "suffering" series using different people....provided this is a set up and not "actual suffering".  I think it would make an interesting gallery display.


----------



## craig (Aug 6, 2006)

I do not think it makes the photo stronger. I see a women in pain and the shot does not go beyond that. I know she is suffering and she knows she is suffering. The question is what are you trying to say and or reveal.


----------



## fotonemer (Aug 24, 2006)

This picture is awesome.  Really this is good!!!  I like the space on the left, almost gives the feeling of lonelyness.  I LOVE that the picture is cut of! Why dont you other ppl like this?  Its like she is so tragic,unloved,alone in her world and HATED almost - it's like not even the photographer can care less about her!  I really like this photo, i could feel it.  PLS give me more!!!


----------



## DVJLabonte (Aug 24, 2006)

ouch --- yea that sums it up.

nice man...i feel bad for her. Hope all is well.


----------



## djengizz (Aug 25, 2006)

fotonemer said:
			
		

> Why dont you other ppl like this?


I'm glad you like it .
The fact that i got some honest critique in this thread doen't mean people don't like it . 
To be honest i can agree with most of the comments and the ones i do not agree with are subjective so there's no true or false here. Anyway as i wrote before i'm glad people are willing to write down what they like or do not like about the pics.
offtopic: i do understand your signature and i'm not Afrikaans 

@DVJLabonte: tnx, and she's fine .


----------



## fotonemer (Aug 25, 2006)

I feel you.

offtopic: Vergeet die nederlanders kan my verstaan!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 25, 2006)

Very good work. I must say though, it doesn't really say "Tragic" to me. I read it as "exhaustion." Those aren't unrelated, during times of real tragedy exhaustion - a sense of "I can't take any more" - is a real part of it. The first image strikes me more as a tired dancer though.

Good work.


----------

